# The Colossus



## AtleanWordsmith (Sep 12, 2015)

I am a colossus, a big old lumbering thing
I have little understanding of social niceties
I tend to trample anything that's far too small to see
And villagers are always shouting rude things at me

I don't think that I'm bad, I'm just a clumsy guy
It makes me insecure at times, no matter how I try
Try walking on eggshells when you've got feet my size
When your head's in the clouds, all you see is the sky

I often drive away the people that I care about
I don't even have to carry on or curse or shout
They just get tired of always having to look out
So I frequently end up following a different route

'Cause I am a colossus, a big old lumbering thing
My heart is slow to beat and my mind is slow to sing
I slowly fall apart as I move from scene to scene 
Doomed to wander, lonely, til the earth drowns in the sea


----------



## Darkkin (Sep 12, 2015)

Love this.  Heartfelt and genuine.  Made me smile, but also a bit sad, too.  And that is a tricky thing to do.  I also think that there are a lot of folks here on the forums who are glad you stumbled into the middle of our madness.  Well wrought and write on!

- D. the T. of P.B.


----------



## AtleanWordsmith (Sep 12, 2015)

Haha, just thinking of the bad old days today.  Having your past dredged up abruptly will do that.

I'm glad that I stumbled upon this place, myself, more than a lot of you will ever know.  It's a wonderful community, and I've only been gaining confidence in myself since I arrived.

Thanks, Darkkin.  Always admired your work, so it means quite a bit.


----------



## Boofy (Sep 12, 2015)

Knowing you as I do now, Dubs, I couldn't help but smile a little as I read this. Really good stuff, Mr.

And I hate to be that girl but... I told ya you were a secret poet. -sticks tongue out-


----------



## AtleanWordsmith (Sep 12, 2015)

What can I say?  When you're right, you're right.

Thanks.


----------



## midnightpoet (Sep 12, 2015)

Dubs, I knew a guy in grade school.  He was a big, hulking guy from a small town called Grand Saline.  He was a friend.  Your poem reminded me of him; he left our little town (Grand Prairie, between Dallas and FT. Worth) in middle school and moved back home.  Never heard from him again, I hope he did well.


----------



## AtleanWordsmith (Sep 12, 2015)

I hope so, too, poet.


----------



## Arthur G. Mustard (Sep 13, 2015)

I loved this poem. Some goods lines with a mixture of sadness and happiness.  Made me laugh in parts which is often the case when you write a piece like this and maybe throw in a little reflection.


----------



## Sonata (Sep 13, 2015)

I really like this poem - when reading it I could almost see the colossus lumbering along.


----------



## Nellie (Sep 13, 2015)

Dubs,

Well done! Great imagery. These two lines are very familiar too me, they come alive:



> They just get tired of always having to look out
> So I frequently end up following a different route


----------



## David... (Sep 13, 2015)

Enjoyed this. I didn't miss a beat as I read it.
What does this mean in your signature
*The original Atvillain?

David...
*


----------

